# Repair of dorsal capsular tear mcp joint??



## moodymom (Nov 26, 2012)

The dorsal capsule was inspected. it had approx 8mm open capsular tear. Synovectomy of mcp joint was performed and the capsular tear was repaired w/a 4-0 ethibond suture. Next, the radial sagittal band was partially released from proximal to distal, and then the tendon was centralized by imbricating the radial sagittal band w/suture repair.
post op diagnosis: rheumatoid arthritis w/dorsal capsular tear of rt 3rd mcp joint and subluxing extensor tendon.
I am thinking 26516, 26437
I am not sure if 26516 is accurate since it is fusion, but i have been looking at this for a week !!! any suggestions would be *GREAT*
Thanks!!!


----------



## moodymom (Dec 4, 2012)

*Second Request*

Any Suggestion????


----------

